# Lake Eufala Bass Tactics?



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm gonna be up there for a bass trip possibly on the 8th and 9th of June. I'm assuming the bass are deep, but does anyone have any tactics or better tactics than a Carolina Rig to get them jokers to bite in this heat? Thanks.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I've had good luck on Logan Martin skipping trick worms rigged shakey head style under docks in the summer...I know that its not lake Eufala but when its hot in the summer you can find much cooler water way back under docks or pontoons ancored in deeper water. This technique works great its just hard at times to pull a good bass out from under a dock with spinning tackle. The further you can skip it under the dock the better.


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

White or White and Chartruse Chatter baits do well, run up and try the main river some or locate some humps (down from Lakepoint Marina). You will need to be well off the shore line due to how the channels run. Run down from the marina to the first bridge and fish that wall on the right, then run to the second bridge and fish the rocks and the points. This time of year a Junebug trick worm would work but all this is dependant on what the weather is doing. Good luck- the place can be a monster to figure out sometimes.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I know exactly the wall you are talking about Gator. The biggest I caught at Eufala when I was a teen was off that wall, almost a 7 pounder on a zara spook. I'm familiar with all the places you guys are talking about, just haven't been there in a while. However, not able to make it up there this weekend due to having no one to go with, father in law had to work. So, I'm headed to Tensaw instead. Should be rainy and cool, but good hopefully.


----------

